# Milan: chi è il proprietario? Nessuno con più del 10%.



## admin (7 Gennaio 2023)

Nuova inchiesta di Mario Gerevini del CorSera sul Milan. Ecco un'anticipazione dell'articolo completo che sarà in edicola il prossimo lunedì

Chi controlla davvero il Milan? Da quando RedBird ha rilevato per 1,2 miliardi (cifra record per il campionato italiano) l’attuale squadra campione d’Italia, sono in tanti a chiederselo. In apparenza tutta la piramide fa capo a Gerald Cardinale, ma come dimostrano alcuni documenti, nessuna persona fisica ha oltre il 10% del capitale. L’ultima mossa nella governance è assai significativa. Ivan Gazidis ha appena lasciato la poltrona operativa più importante, quella da amministratore delegato e chi l’ha sostituito? Giorgio Furlani, storico manager di Elliott, braccio destro di Gordon Singer (figlio di Paul) e anche azionista della londinese Elliott Advisors, la controparte di RedBird nella compravendita.

E per il ruolo chiave di direttore finanziario? Il più gettonato (finora senza smentite) è Stefano Cocirio, altro manager dipendente di Elliott. Tutti (Singer, Furlani e Cocirio) già nel cda Milan pre-Cardinale. E il presidente? Confermatissimo Paolo Scaroni, autorevole e stimato, ma entrato in consiglio ai tempi di mister Li proprio per rappresentare il creditore Elliott. Dunque Cardinale chiude un’operazione da 1,2 miliardi, di gran lunga la più importante nella storia di RedBird e lascia pressoché tutte le leve di comando ai venditori. Raramente, soprattutto in operazioni di questo livello, capita di vedere il compratore «commissariato» subito dopo aver sborsato centinaia di milioni. Perché? La risposta leggendo il pezzo completo su L’Economia in edicola lunedì con il Corriere della Sera.


----------



## Zenos (7 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Nuova inchiesta di Mario Gerevini del CorSera sul Milan. Ecco un'anticipazione dell'articolo completo che sarà in edicola il prossimo lunedì
> 
> Chi controlla davvero il Milan? Da quando RedBird ha rilevato per 1,2 miliardi (cifra record per il campionato italiano) l’attuale squadra campione d’Italia, sono in tanti a chiederselo. In apparenza tutta la piramide fa capo a Gerald Cardinale, ma come dimostrano alcuni documenti, nessuna persona fisica ha oltre il 10% del capitale. L’ultima mossa nella governance è assai significativa. Ivan Gazidis ha appena lasciato la poltrona operativa più importante, quella da amministratore delegato e chi l’ha sostituito? Giorgio Furlani, storico manager di Elliott, braccio destro di Gordon Singer (figlio di Paul) e anche azionista della londinese Elliott Advisors, la controparte di RedBird nella compravendita.
> 
> E per il ruolo chiave di direttore finanziario? Il più gettonato (finora senza smentite) è Stefano Cocirio, altro manager dipendente di Elliott. Tutti (Singer, Furlani e Cocirio) già nel cda Milan pre-Cardinale. E il presidente? Confermatissimo Paolo Scaroni, autorevole e stimato, ma entrato in consiglio ai tempi di mister Li proprio per rappresentare il creditore Elliott. Dunque Cardinale chiude un’operazione da 1,2 miliardi, di gran lunga la più importante nella storia di RedBird e lascia pressoché tutte le leve di comando ai venditori. Raramente, soprattutto in operazioni di questo livello, capita di vedere il compratore «commissariato» subito dopo aver sborsato centinaia di milioni. Perché? La risposta leggendo il pezzo completo su L’Economia in edicola lunedì con il Corriere della Sera.


No ma è tutto normale.


----------



## Swaitak (7 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Nuova inchiesta di Mario Gerevini del CorSera sul Milan. Ecco un'anticipazione dell'articolo completo che sarà in edicola il prossimo lunedì
> 
> Chi controlla davvero il Milan? Da quando RedBird ha rilevato per 1,2 miliardi (cifra record per il campionato italiano) l’attuale squadra campione d’Italia, sono in tanti a chiederselo. In apparenza tutta la piramide fa capo a Gerald Cardinale, ma come dimostrano alcuni documenti, nessuna persona fisica ha oltre il 10% del capitale. L’ultima mossa nella governance è assai significativa. Ivan Gazidis ha appena lasciato la poltrona operativa più importante, quella da amministratore delegato e chi l’ha sostituito? Giorgio Furlani, storico manager di Elliott, braccio destro di Gordon Singer (figlio di Paul) e anche azionista della londinese Elliott Advisors, la controparte di RedBird nella compravendita.
> 
> E per il ruolo chiave di direttore finanziario? Il più gettonato (finora senza smentite) è Stefano Cocirio, altro manager dipendente di Elliott. Tutti (Singer, Furlani e Cocirio) già nel cda Milan pre-Cardinale. E il presidente? Confermatissimo Paolo Scaroni, autorevole e stimato, ma entrato in consiglio ai tempi di mister Li proprio per rappresentare il creditore Elliott. Dunque Cardinale chiude un’operazione da 1,2 miliardi, di gran lunga la più importante nella storia di RedBird e lascia pressoché tutte le leve di comando ai venditori. Raramente, soprattutto in operazioni di questo livello, capita di vedere il compratore «commissariato» subito dopo aver sborsato centinaia di milioni. Perché? La risposta leggendo il pezzo completo su L’Economia in edicola lunedì con il Corriere della Sera.


il discorso sul 10% mi sembra una cacata, cioè i fondi sono fatti per coinvolgere più investitori, può capitare che uno abbia la maggioranza come no.
Per il resto mi sembra che il controllore più probabile sia ancora Elliott


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Nuova inchiesta di Mario Gerevini del CorSera sul Milan. Ecco un'anticipazione dell'articolo completo che sarà in edicola il prossimo lunedì
> 
> Chi controlla davvero il Milan? Da quando RedBird ha rilevato per 1,2 miliardi (cifra record per il campionato italiano) l’attuale squadra campione d’Italia, sono in tanti a chiederselo. In apparenza tutta la piramide fa capo a Gerald Cardinale, ma come dimostrano alcuni documenti, nessuna persona fisica ha oltre il 10% del capitale. L’ultima mossa nella governance è assai significativa. Ivan Gazidis ha appena lasciato la poltrona operativa più importante, quella da amministratore delegato e chi l’ha sostituito? Giorgio Furlani, storico manager di Elliott, braccio destro di Gordon Singer (figlio di Paul) e anche azionista della londinese Elliott Advisors, la controparte di RedBird nella compravendita.
> 
> E per il ruolo chiave di direttore finanziario? Il più gettonato (finora senza smentite) è Stefano Cocirio, altro manager dipendente di Elliott. Tutti (Singer, Furlani e Cocirio) già nel cda Milan pre-Cardinale. E il presidente? Confermatissimo Paolo Scaroni, autorevole e stimato, ma entrato in consiglio ai tempi di mister Li proprio per rappresentare il creditore Elliott. Dunque Cardinale chiude un’operazione da 1,2 miliardi, di gran lunga la più importante nella storia di RedBird e lascia pressoché tutte le leve di comando ai venditori. Raramente, soprattutto in operazioni di questo livello, capita di vedere il compratore «commissariato» subito dopo aver sborsato centinaia di milioni. Perché? La risposta leggendo il pezzo completo su L’Economia in edicola lunedì con il Corriere della Sera.


Vorrei un’opinione dagli esperti di acquisizioni di multinazionali di questo forum, che tacciavano noi poveri scemi di incompetenza, solo per aver accostato quest’operazione a quella che ha portato il Milan nelle mani del lavapiatti prestanome dagli occhi a mandorla.


----------



## bobbylukr (7 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Nuova inchiesta di Mario Gerevini del CorSera sul Milan. Ecco un'anticipazione dell'articolo completo che sarà in edicola il prossimo lunedì
> 
> Chi controlla davvero il Milan? Da quando RedBird ha rilevato per 1,2 miliardi (cifra record per il campionato italiano) l’attuale squadra campione d’Italia, sono in tanti a chiederselo. In apparenza tutta la piramide fa capo a Gerald Cardinale, ma come dimostrano alcuni documenti, nessuna persona fisica ha oltre il 10% del capitale. L’ultima mossa nella governance è assai significativa. Ivan Gazidis ha appena lasciato la poltrona operativa più importante, quella da amministratore delegato e chi l’ha sostituito? Giorgio Furlani, storico manager di Elliott, braccio destro di Gordon Singer (figlio di Paul) e anche azionista della londinese Elliott Advisors, la controparte di RedBird nella compravendita.
> 
> E per il ruolo chiave di direttore finanziario? Il più gettonato (finora senza smentite) è Stefano Cocirio, altro manager dipendente di Elliott. Tutti (Singer, Furlani e Cocirio) già nel cda Milan pre-Cardinale. E il presidente? Confermatissimo Paolo Scaroni, autorevole e stimato, ma entrato in consiglio ai tempi di mister Li proprio per rappresentare il creditore Elliott. Dunque Cardinale chiude un’operazione da 1,2 miliardi, di gran lunga la più importante nella storia di RedBird e lascia pressoché tutte le leve di comando ai venditori. Raramente, soprattutto in operazioni di questo livello, capita di vedere il compratore «commissariato» subito dopo aver sborsato centinaia di milioni. Perché? La risposta leggendo il pezzo completo su L’Economia in edicola lunedì con il Corriere della Sera.



Beh Singer jr sul pullman dello scudetto aveva esplicitamente fatto intendere - con gesti inequivocabili - che loro restavano, non è un mistero in realtà


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Gennaio 2023)

@diavoloINme giusto fare le inchieste sul Milan,invece all'inter sono tutti degli onesti e bravi pagatori.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Nuova inchiesta di Mario Gerevini del CorSera sul Milan. Ecco un'anticipazione dell'articolo completo che sarà in edicola il prossimo lunedì
> 
> Chi controlla davvero il Milan? Da quando RedBird ha rilevato per 1,2 miliardi (cifra record per il campionato italiano) l’attuale squadra campione d’Italia, sono in tanti a chiederselo. In apparenza tutta la piramide fa capo a Gerald Cardinale, ma come dimostrano alcuni documenti, nessuna persona fisica ha oltre il 10% del capitale. L’ultima mossa nella governance è assai significativa. Ivan Gazidis ha appena lasciato la poltrona operativa più importante, quella da amministratore delegato e chi l’ha sostituito? Giorgio Furlani, storico manager di Elliott, braccio destro di Gordon Singer (figlio di Paul) e anche azionista della londinese Elliott Advisors, la controparte di RedBird nella compravendita.
> 
> E per il ruolo chiave di direttore finanziario? Il più gettonato (finora senza smentite) è Stefano Cocirio, altro manager dipendente di Elliott. Tutti (Singer, Furlani e Cocirio) già nel cda Milan pre-Cardinale. E il presidente? Confermatissimo Paolo Scaroni, autorevole e stimato, ma entrato in consiglio ai tempi di mister Li proprio per rappresentare il creditore Elliott. Dunque Cardinale chiude un’operazione da 1,2 miliardi, di gran lunga la più importante nella storia di RedBird e lascia pressoché tutte le leve di comando ai venditori. Raramente, soprattutto in operazioni di questo livello, capita di vedere il compratore «commissariato» subito dopo aver sborsato centinaia di milioni. Perché? La risposta leggendo il pezzo completo su L’Economia in edicola lunedì con il Corriere della Sera.



Magari la risposta è sempre là, ad Arcore


----------



## Tobi (7 Gennaio 2023)

È il famoso Gerevini , antagonista principale della famosa Mapi Group con a capo Giampietro Manenti?


----------



## RickyB83 (7 Gennaio 2023)

Così tutti se ne lavano le mani...


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Gennaio 2023)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Magari la risposta è sempre là, ad Arcore


Ancora dietro a Berlusconi?


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Gennaio 2023)

Non vedo dove sta' il problema,alla maggior parte dei tifosi va bene cosi' e loro,i proprietari(chiunque sia)ci sguazzano.


----------



## livestrong (7 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Nuova inchiesta di Mario Gerevini del CorSera sul Milan. Ecco un'anticipazione dell'articolo completo che sarà in edicola il prossimo lunedì
> 
> Chi controlla davvero il Milan? Da quando RedBird ha rilevato per 1,2 miliardi (cifra record per il campionato italiano) l’attuale squadra campione d’Italia, sono in tanti a chiederselo. In apparenza tutta la piramide fa capo a Gerald Cardinale, ma come dimostrano alcuni documenti, nessuna persona fisica ha oltre il 10% del capitale. L’ultima mossa nella governance è assai significativa. Ivan Gazidis ha appena lasciato la poltrona operativa più importante, quella da amministratore delegato e chi l’ha sostituito? Giorgio Furlani, storico manager di Elliott, braccio destro di Gordon Singer (figlio di Paul) e anche azionista della londinese Elliott Advisors, la controparte di RedBird nella compravendita.
> 
> E per il ruolo chiave di direttore finanziario? Il più gettonato (finora senza smentite) è Stefano Cocirio, altro manager dipendente di Elliott. Tutti (Singer, Furlani e Cocirio) già nel cda Milan pre-Cardinale. E il presidente? Confermatissimo Paolo Scaroni, autorevole e stimato, ma entrato in consiglio ai tempi di mister Li proprio per rappresentare il creditore Elliott. Dunque Cardinale chiude un’operazione da 1,2 miliardi, di gran lunga la più importante nella storia di RedBird e lascia pressoché tutte le leve di comando ai venditori. Raramente, soprattutto in operazioni di questo livello, capita di vedere il compratore «commissariato» subito dopo aver sborsato centinaia di milioni. Perché? La risposta leggendo il pezzo completo su L’Economia in edicola lunedì con il Corriere della Sera.


Gerevini è lo stesso che smascheró Manenti ai tempi del Parma. È un giornalista che tendenzialmente lavora bene. 

Dubbi sull'operazione credo siano legittimi e anzi ritengo sia doveroso farsi domande, a meno che non ci sia interesse diretto a negare verità evidenti, come nel caso di Suma e dei vari lacchè di corte iscritti all'albo dei giornalisti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Gennaio 2023)

.


----------



## danjr (7 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Nuova inchiesta di Mario Gerevini del CorSera sul Milan. Ecco un'anticipazione dell'articolo completo che sarà in edicola il prossimo lunedì
> 
> Chi controlla davvero il Milan? Da quando RedBird ha rilevato per 1,2 miliardi (cifra record per il campionato italiano) l’attuale squadra campione d’Italia, sono in tanti a chiederselo. In apparenza tutta la piramide fa capo a Gerald Cardinale, ma come dimostrano alcuni documenti, nessuna persona fisica ha oltre il 10% del capitale. L’ultima mossa nella governance è assai significativa. Ivan Gazidis ha appena lasciato la poltrona operativa più importante, quella da amministratore delegato e chi l’ha sostituito? Giorgio Furlani, storico manager di Elliott, braccio destro di Gordon Singer (figlio di Paul) e anche azionista della londinese Elliott Advisors, la controparte di RedBird nella compravendita.
> 
> E per il ruolo chiave di direttore finanziario? Il più gettonato (finora senza smentite) è Stefano Cocirio, altro manager dipendente di Elliott. Tutti (Singer, Furlani e Cocirio) già nel cda Milan pre-Cardinale. E il presidente? Confermatissimo Paolo Scaroni, autorevole e stimato, ma entrato in consiglio ai tempi di mister Li proprio per rappresentare il creditore Elliott. Dunque Cardinale chiude un’operazione da 1,2 miliardi, di gran lunga la più importante nella storia di RedBird e lascia pressoché tutte le leve di comando ai venditori. Raramente, soprattutto in operazioni di questo livello, capita di vedere il compratore «commissariato» subito dopo aver sborsato centinaia di milioni. Perché? La risposta leggendo il pezzo completo su L’Economia in edicola lunedì con il Corriere della Sera.


Ma che strano… Un fondo dove tutti hanno percentuali di investimento


----------



## galianivatene (7 Gennaio 2023)

io darei un paio di punti di penalizzazione per il campionato 2021/2022, tanto l’Inter ha ancora il Bologna. 

Ma solo su di noi fanno le inchieste?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Gennaio 2023)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ancora dietro a Berlusconi?



Beh, un'inchiesta seria, ma seria sul serio (che mi auguro non ci sia MAI e poi MAI, da tifoso, mi fa tremare al pensiero) per forza di cose andando a ritroso partirebbe da lì, con ancora Elliott di mezzo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Gennaio 2023)

Singer Jr nelle notti di Champions è in panchina come un tifoso. Ultima ha portato tutta la famiglia a conoscere Ibra. L'ho visto io con i miei occhi. 

Non credo proprio che i Singer non abbiano nulla a che fare con il Milan. 

Hanno fatto una operazione delle loro con l'amico Gerry. Questi sono squali della finanza, sono movimenti che difficilmente capiremo


----------



## danjr (7 Gennaio 2023)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Gerevini è lo stesso che smascheró Manenti ai tempi del Parma. È un giornalista che tendenzialmente lavora bene.
> 
> Dubbi sull'operazione credo siano legittimi e anzi ritengo sia doveroso farsi domande, a meno che non ci sia interesse diretto a negare verità evidenti, come nel caso di Suma e dei vari lacchè di corte iscritti all'albo dei giornalisti.


Allora, sono curioso di leggere l’articolo perché questa anticipazione vuol dire poco o nulla. il proprietario le Milan è RedBird, che è un fondo che comunque ha già fatto altre operazioni, quindi non è sconosciuto.
Poi gli investitori possono essere tutte le persone del mondo, non capisco quale sia il problema. Se mai la cosa più strana è quella del CDA, ma non c’entra nulla sul numero degli investitori e sulle percentuali. 
Comunque prima di esprimere una opinione voglio vedere il taglio che ne viene dato nell’articolo.


----------



## El picinin (7 Gennaio 2023)

Vuol dire che fino a quando Cardimale non paga il prestito,Elliott e proprietario di fatto


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Nuova inchiesta di Mario Gerevini del CorSera sul Milan. Ecco un'anticipazione dell'articolo completo che sarà in edicola il prossimo lunedì
> 
> Chi controlla davvero il Milan? Da quando RedBird ha rilevato per 1,2 miliardi (cifra record per il campionato italiano) l’attuale squadra campione d’Italia, sono in tanti a chiederselo. In apparenza tutta la piramide fa capo a Gerald Cardinale, ma come dimostrano alcuni documenti, nessuna persona fisica ha oltre il 10% del capitale. L’ultima mossa nella governance è assai significativa. Ivan Gazidis ha appena lasciato la poltrona operativa più importante, quella da amministratore delegato e chi l’ha sostituito? Giorgio Furlani, storico manager di Elliott, braccio destro di Gordon Singer (figlio di Paul) e anche azionista della londinese Elliott Advisors, la controparte di RedBird nella compravendita.
> 
> E per il ruolo chiave di direttore finanziario? Il più gettonato (finora senza smentite) è Stefano Cocirio, altro manager dipendente di Elliott. Tutti (Singer, Furlani e Cocirio) già nel cda Milan pre-Cardinale. E il presidente? Confermatissimo Paolo Scaroni, autorevole e stimato, ma entrato in consiglio ai tempi di mister Li proprio per rappresentare il creditore Elliott. Dunque Cardinale chiude un’operazione da 1,2 miliardi, di gran lunga la più importante nella storia di RedBird e lascia pressoché tutte le leve di comando ai venditori. Raramente, soprattutto in operazioni di questo livello, capita di vedere il compratore «commissariato» subito dopo aver sborsato centinaia di milioni. Perché? La risposta leggendo il pezzo completo su L’Economia in edicola lunedì con il Corriere della Sera.


Il milan non esiste.


----------



## TheKombo (7 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Nuova inchiesta di Mario Gerevini del CorSera sul Milan. Ecco un'anticipazione dell'articolo completo che sarà in edicola il prossimo lunedì
> 
> Chi controlla davvero il Milan? Da quando RedBird ha rilevato per 1,2 miliardi (cifra record per il campionato italiano) l’attuale squadra campione d’Italia, sono in tanti a chiederselo. In apparenza tutta la piramide fa capo a Gerald Cardinale, ma come dimostrano alcuni documenti, nessuna persona fisica ha oltre il 10% del capitale. L’ultima mossa nella governance è assai significativa. Ivan Gazidis ha appena lasciato la poltrona operativa più importante, quella da amministratore delegato e chi l’ha sostituito? Giorgio Furlani, storico manager di Elliott, braccio destro di Gordon Singer (figlio di Paul) e anche azionista della londinese Elliott Advisors, la controparte di RedBird nella compravendita.
> 
> E per il ruolo chiave di direttore finanziario? Il più gettonato (finora senza smentite) è Stefano Cocirio, altro manager dipendente di Elliott. Tutti (Singer, Furlani e Cocirio) già nel cda Milan pre-Cardinale. E il presidente? Confermatissimo Paolo Scaroni, autorevole e stimato, ma entrato in consiglio ai tempi di mister Li proprio per rappresentare il creditore Elliott. Dunque Cardinale chiude un’operazione da 1,2 miliardi, di gran lunga la più importante nella storia di RedBird e lascia pressoché tutte le leve di comando ai venditori. Raramente, soprattutto in operazioni di questo livello, capita di vedere il compratore «commissariato» subito dopo aver sborsato centinaia di milioni. Perché? La risposta leggendo il pezzo completo su L’Economia in edicola lunedì con il Corriere della Sera.


Il 10% santa miseria ,ma che ragionamento è?!
Elliott e Redbird sono soci de facto, tutta l'operazione va in quella direzione, è stato spiegato mille volte in passato, ma un bell'articoletto ricorrente sul Milan fa sempre comodo ogni tanto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Gennaio 2023)

Se mi portano la seconda stella e mi fanno un mercato decente a Giugno per me come proprietario andrebbe bene pure Paperoga.


----------



## livestrong (7 Gennaio 2023)

danjr ha scritto:


> Allora, sono curioso di leggere l’articolo perché questa anticipazione vuol dire poco o nulla. il proprietario le Milan è RedBird, che è un fondo che comunque ha già fatto altre operazioni, quindi non è sconosciuto.
> Poi gli investitori possono essere tutte le persone del mondo, non capisco quale sia il problema. Se mai la cosa più strana è quella del CDA, ma non c’entra nulla sul numero degli investitori e sulle percentuali.
> Comunque prima di esprimere una opinione voglio vedere il taglio che ne viene dato nell’articolo.


Andiamo oltre il titolo: la questione più importante riguarda evidentemente il Cda e le figure chiave. Che furlani prenda il posto di Gazidis onestamente pure uno come Suma dovrebbe trovarlo anomalo


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2023)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Andiamo oltre il titolo: la questione più importante riguarda evidentemente il Cda e le figure chiave. Che furlani prenda il posto di Gazidis onestamente pure uno come Suma dovrebbe trovarlo anomalo


Esatto.
L'anomalia infatti è: i soldi sono di Elliot e la dirigenza è in mano ad Elliot, ma ufficialmente il proprietario è Cardinale.

Senza contare che già ai tempi del cinese, Gentili, presidente commissione antimafia del Comune di Milano, spiegava a Report che qualunque società abbia concessioni con la Pubblica Amministrazione è tenuto, per le norme anti-riciclaggio e regole sugli appalti, a dichiarare chi sia il titolare effettivo. E spiegava già in quel periodo che la situazione societaria così nebulosa rende abbastanza poco chiara la reale proprietà del club.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Nuova inchiesta di Mario Gerevini del CorSera sul Milan. Ecco un'anticipazione dell'articolo completo che sarà in edicola il prossimo lunedì
> 
> Chi controlla davvero il Milan? Da quando RedBird ha rilevato per 1,2 miliardi (cifra record per il campionato italiano) l’attuale squadra campione d’Italia, sono in tanti a chiederselo. In apparenza tutta la piramide fa capo a Gerald Cardinale, ma come dimostrano alcuni documenti, nessuna persona fisica ha oltre il 10% del capitale. L’ultima mossa nella governance è assai significativa. Ivan Gazidis ha appena lasciato la poltrona operativa più importante, quella da amministratore delegato e chi l’ha sostituito? Giorgio Furlani, storico manager di Elliott, braccio destro di Gordon Singer (figlio di Paul) e anche azionista della londinese Elliott Advisors, la controparte di RedBird nella compravendita.
> 
> E per il ruolo chiave di direttore finanziario? Il più gettonato (finora senza smentite) è Stefano Cocirio, altro manager dipendente di Elliott. Tutti (Singer, Furlani e Cocirio) già nel cda Milan pre-Cardinale. E il presidente? Confermatissimo Paolo Scaroni, autorevole e stimato, ma entrato in consiglio ai tempi di mister Li proprio per rappresentare il creditore Elliott. Dunque Cardinale chiude un’operazione da 1,2 miliardi, di gran lunga la più importante nella storia di RedBird e lascia pressoché tutte le leve di comando ai venditori. Raramente, soprattutto in operazioni di questo livello, capita di vedere il compratore «commissariato» subito dopo aver sborsato centinaia di milioni. Perché? La risposta leggendo il pezzo completo su L’Economia in edicola lunedì con il Corriere della Sera.


a noi ci radiano, non ci chiamiamo juve.


----------



## gabuz (7 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Nuova inchiesta di Mario Gerevini del CorSera sul Milan. Ecco un'anticipazione dell'articolo completo che sarà in edicola il prossimo lunedì
> 
> Chi controlla davvero il Milan? Da quando RedBird ha rilevato per 1,2 miliardi (cifra record per il campionato italiano) l’attuale squadra campione d’Italia, sono in tanti a chiederselo. In apparenza tutta la piramide fa capo a Gerald Cardinale, ma come dimostrano alcuni documenti, nessuna persona fisica ha oltre il 10% del capitale. L’ultima mossa nella governance è assai significativa. Ivan Gazidis ha appena lasciato la poltrona operativa più importante, quella da amministratore delegato e chi l’ha sostituito? Giorgio Furlani, storico manager di Elliott, braccio destro di Gordon Singer (figlio di Paul) e anche azionista della londinese Elliott Advisors, la controparte di RedBird nella compravendita.
> 
> E per il ruolo chiave di direttore finanziario? Il più gettonato (finora senza smentite) è Stefano Cocirio, altro manager dipendente di Elliott. Tutti (Singer, Furlani e Cocirio) già nel cda Milan pre-Cardinale. E il presidente? Confermatissimo Paolo Scaroni, autorevole e stimato, ma entrato in consiglio ai tempi di mister Li proprio per rappresentare il creditore Elliott. Dunque Cardinale chiude un’operazione da 1,2 miliardi, di gran lunga la più importante nella storia di RedBird e lascia pressoché tutte le leve di comando ai venditori. Raramente, soprattutto in operazioni di questo livello, capita di vedere il compratore «commissariato» subito dopo aver sborsato centinaia di milioni. Perché? La risposta leggendo il pezzo completo su L’Economia in edicola lunedì con il Corriere della Sera.


Quando non so nulla di un argomento ma devo comunque scrivere, piuttosto bestiate, ma devo pur scrivere.
Ci sono società la cui proprietà è al 100% di un soggetto giuridico (altra società) che vanno benissimo e non ci sono dubbi su chi sia il proprietario.


----------



## Franco (7 Gennaio 2023)

In un Paese normale la magistratura si sarebbe già mossa. Dai tempi del cinese. Che c'è puzza di riciclaggio. E non serve uno scienziato per rendersene conto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Gennaio 2023)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a noi ci radiano, non ci chiamiamo juve.



Se qualcuno si muove seriamente, e intendo seriamente, siamo finiti.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Gennaio 2023)

Franco ha scritto:


> In un Paese normale la magistratura si sarebbe già mossa. Dai tempi del cinese. *Che c'è puzza di riciclaggio.* E non serve uno scienziato per rendersene conto.



Il caso del Milan non sarebbe - nel caso - di certo l’unico.


----------



## Franco (7 Gennaio 2023)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se qualcuno si muove seriamente, e intendo seriamente, siamo finiti.



È infatti non accadrà. Il calcio è la valvola di sfogo del popolo. Non possono toccare una squadra con milioni di tifosi. Possono colpire il Chievo, perché non interessa a nessuno. Ricordati sempre di dove viviamo.


----------



## Zenos (7 Gennaio 2023)

Non ci nascondiamo dietro le zozzerie degli altri club. Nel nostro c'è qualcosa di così "anomalo" che se dovessero indagare e scoprire i alterini davvero ci radierebbero dal calcio.


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Gennaio 2023)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> @diavoloINme giusto fare le inchieste sul Milan,invece all'inter sono tutti degli onesti e bravi pagatori.


In qualche modo va oscurata l'inchiesta sulla Rube no?


----------



## danjr (7 Gennaio 2023)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Andiamo oltre il titolo: la questione più importante riguarda evidentemente il Cda e le figure chiave. Che furlani prenda il posto di Gazidis onestamente pure uno come Suma dovrebbe trovarlo anomalo


Appunto per questo ho detto che voglio leggere l’articolo completo


----------



## danjr (7 Gennaio 2023)

Sam ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> L'anomalia infatti è: i soldi sono di Elliot e la dirigenza è in mano ad Elliot, ma ufficialmente il proprietario è Cardinale.
> 
> Senza contare che già ai tempi del cinese, Gentili, presidente commissione antimafia del Comune di Milano, spiegava a Report che qualunque società abbia concessioni con la Pubblica Amministrazione è tenuto, per le norme anti-riciclaggio e regole sugli appalti, a dichiarare chi sia il titolare effettivo. E spiegava già in quel periodo che la situazione societaria così nebulosa rende abbastanza poco chiara la reale proprietà del club.


Ma sul proprietario non c’è alcun dubbio, è il fondo


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2023)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma sul proprietario non c’è alcun dubbio, è il fondo


Il che vuol dire che Jerry Cardinale è un prestanome, esattamente come lo sciacquapiatti cinese.


----------



## Zenos (7 Gennaio 2023)

Un fondo senza un proprietario ben preciso che può lucrare schifosamente con una dirigenza Filosocietaria inattaccabile dai tifosi. E chi li ammazza.


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2023)

Franco ha scritto:


> In un Paese normale la magistratura si sarebbe già mossa. Dai tempi del cinese. Che c'è puzza di riciclaggio. E non serve uno scienziato per rendersene conto.


Quando fu del cinese, nel servizio di Report, Fabbricini disse di aver "alzato la mano" per chiedere chiarezza in merito alla struttura societaria, ma disse che si alzò un polverone.
Gentili, presidente della Commissione antimafia di Milano, sollecitò il Comune a chiedere la verifica al Milan per sapere chi era il titolare effettivo, ma non se ne fece nulla.

Tutta l'acquisizione è stata sospetta.
Scaroni, vicepresidente Banca Rotschild, che seguiva Yonghong Li nella trattativa, diventa magicamente Presidente del Milan, per conto di Elliott.
Berlusconi seguito da Lazard.
Nessuno fa due diligence, ed ecco che Yonghong Li, senza soldi, fa un prestito ad un altro ente finanziario vicino a Rotschild e Lazard stesse, Elliott.
Senza contare i due fenomeni napoletani amici di Galliani, D'Avanzo e Cerchione.

E questa roba di Cardinale, lo Zio d'America senza una lira che non si fa vedere se non a mille mila km di distanza, e che non ha nessuno di vicino a lui in dirigenza sebbene faccia finta di essere il proprietario del Milan, è il secondo capitolo.

Probabilmente, ma senza un'indagine della magistratura è difficile appurarlo, c'è un giro di interessi dietro troppo grosso che va ben oltre il calcio.


----------



## danjr (7 Gennaio 2023)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il che vuol dire che Jerry Cardinale è un prestanome, esattamente come lo sciacquapiatti cinese.


Secondo me stai facendo confusione. Cardinale ha fondato il fondo Redbird (così come singer il fondo Elliot). i fondi gestiscono soldi di altri investitori, il cinese non aveva nulla. Secondo me è più che normale che nessuna persona fisica abbia investito più del 10% in questa operazione, la anomala è il
Cda identico a prima


----------



## Franco (7 Gennaio 2023)

Sam ha scritto:


> Quando fu del cinese, nel servizio di Report, Fabbricini disse di aver "alzato la mano" per chiedere chiarezza in merito alla struttura societaria, ma disse che si alzò un polverone.
> Gentili, presidente della Commissione antimafia di Milano, sollecitò il Comune a chiedere la verifica al Milan per sapere chi era il titolare effettivo, ma non se ne fece nulla.
> 
> Tutta l'acquisizione è stata sospetta.
> ...



Guarda, non sarei sorpreso se ancora oggi dentro il Milan ci fosse il Berlusca.
Ma il discorso è generale: il calcio è una zona franca e nessuno controlla. A partire da certi movimenti incredibili di denaro sui giocatori, che non possono essere spiegati da un punto di vista tecnico.
Regna l'omertà. Guai a toccare il giocattolino degli italiani. E allora hai il Milan che cambia proprietà tutti gli anni, l'inter che è una società tecnicamente fallita e partecipa al campionato come nulla fosse, la Juve con i bilanci del monopoli ecc. E non succede mai nulla. Panem e circenses: e già il cibo scarseggia, se tocchi pure i giochi magari il popolino si rende conto di cosa è diventata l'Italia.


----------



## danjr (7 Gennaio 2023)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Un fondo senza un proprietario ben preciso che può lucrare schifosamente con una dirigenza Filosocietaria inattaccabile dai tifosi. E chi li ammazza.


Nessun fondo ha un proprietario, se mai c’è un gestore che gestisce soldi di altri


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2023)

danjr ha scritto:


> Secondo me stai facendo confusione. Cardinale ha fondato il fondo Redbird (così come singer il fondo Elliot). i fondi gestiscono soldi di altri investitori, il cinese non aveva nulla. Secondo me è più che normale che nessuna persona fisica abbia investito più del 10% in questa operazione, la anomala è il
> Cda identico a prima


Aspetta, quando hai detto che il proprietario era il fondo, avevo inteso che stessi parlando di Elliot.

Detto ciò, no. Non è come dici tu.
Il proprietario è Red Bird, ma SOLO sulla carta. Il CdA è in mano a Elliott, i soldi sono di Elliott, il potere decisionale è di Elliott.
Quando Cardinale tratta per il Milan, di fatto non parla per conto suo, ma per conto di altri.

Di fatto, di Red Bird in questo Milan non c'è niente.
La situazione è molto più simile a quella di società di copertura della mafia che vengono usate negli appalti, e di fatto è identica al cinese.
Persino il prestito per l'acquisto è dello stesso ente, con l'aggravante che stavolta l'ente è anche il vecchio proprietario.


----------



## danjr (7 Gennaio 2023)

Sam ha scritto:


> Aspetta, quando hai detto che il proprietario era il fondo, avevo inteso che stessi parlando di Elliot.
> 
> Detto ciò, no. Non è come dici tu.
> Il proprietario è Red Bird, ma SOLO sulla carta. Il CdA è in mano a Elliott, i soldi sono di Elliott, il potere decisionale è di Elliott.
> ...


Si ma guarda che stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa sul cda


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2023)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si ma guarda che stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa sul cda


Ed è per questo che ti dico che è un prestanome proprio come il cinese.

Cioè, di fatto Red Bird è il proprietario ma allo stesso tempo non lo è.


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2023)

Franco ha scritto:


> Guarda, non sarei sorpreso se ancora oggi dentro il Milan ci fosse il Berlusca.
> Ma il discorso è generale: il calcio è una zona franca e nessuno controlla. A partire da certi movimenti incredibili di denaro sui giocatori, che non possono essere spiegati da un punto di vista tecnico.
> Regna l'omertà. Guai a toccare il giocattolino degli italiani. E allora hai il Milan che cambia proprietà tutti gli anni, l'inter che è una società tecnicamente fallita e partecipa al campionato come nulla fosse, la Juve con i bilanci del monopoli ecc. E non succede mai nulla. Panem e circenses: e già il cibo scarseggia, se tocchi pure i giochi magari il popolino si rende conto di cosa è diventata l'Italia.


Non so se ci sia dietro Berlusconi e, qualora ci fosse, quanto di lui ci sia in questa storia.
La situazione è davvero ingarbugliata, anche solo per la catena di società offshore che c'è dietro il Milan.

Di chi sono i soldi? Sono di Elliott? Elliott è davvero il proprietario o lavora per procura?
Sul servizio di Report l'esperto di riciclaggio disse che sarebbe stato impossibile risalire alla fonte di quei soldi. Troppe giurisdizioni offshore.
Di sicuro c'è che è una cosa ha legami troppo forti se nessuno riesce a fare la voce grossa.

Certo è che, come dicevi tu, tra la Juve, l'Inter e il Milan, il Sistema potrebbe essere più complesso di quel che pensiamo noi.
E chissà, magari è anche per questo che la questione Juve sta passando in sordina. Nessuno pesta i piedi dell'altro per evitare che tutto il sistema calcio (e non solo) stavolta imploda davvero senza possibilità di ritorno.


----------



## livestrong (7 Gennaio 2023)

Io non credo ci sia ancora di mezzo Berlusconi, credo però che nel vecchio passaggio di proprietà col cinese sia abbastanza chiaro a tutti quel che sia accaduto... Mi fermo qui.
Elliott si è trovato secondo me un asset di valore a prezzo di saldo, diversamente non avrebbe mai accordato il prestito al "cinese"


----------



## livestrong (7 Gennaio 2023)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Quando non so nulla di un argomento ma devo comunque scrivere, piuttosto bestiate, ma devo pur scrivere.
> Ci sono società la cui proprietà è al 100% di un soggetto giuridico (altra società) che vanno benissimo e non ci sono dubbi su chi sia il proprietario.


Ciao gab, come stai? 

Dalla mia esperienza spesso mezzi come quelli che hai descritto tu, ovviamente in Italia, vengono utilizzati per vantaggi fiscali di vario tipo, non so se però sia applicabile alla situazione in corso


----------



## El picinin (7 Gennaio 2023)

Per me la situazione e chiara,fino a quando jerri non restituisce il prestito a Elliott,i veri propietari sono loro CDA compreso,Elliott si sono messi in una botte di ferro,o prendono i soldi o si tengono il Milan e qualche centinaio di Milioni già guadagnati.


----------



## Zenos (7 Gennaio 2023)

danjr ha scritto:


> Nessun fondo ha un proprietario, se mai c’è un gestore che gestisce soldi di altri


Ma si nel Milan è tutto normale, venditori che restano nel CDA, nuovo AD loro braccio destro e presidente confermato anche dagli acquirenti.


----------



## Djici (7 Gennaio 2023)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il caso del Milan non sarebbe - nel caso - di certo l’unico.


Certo. Però non iniziamo come i juventini che cercano di tirare tutti dentro.
Che io sappia (ma mi interesso proprio poco alle altre società) la nostra situazione e unica (o quasi).

Così come ci acquisto il cinese. Poi Elliott. Poi questo.
Mai nulla di semplice o limpido.
Sempre oscuro, sempre offshore e SEMPRE GLI STESSI NOMI.


----------



## danjr (7 Gennaio 2023)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma si nel Milan è tutto normale, venditori che restano nel CDA, nuovo AD loro braccio destro e presidente confermato anche dagli acquirenti.


Chi ha detto che è tutto normale? ho gli stessi dubbi che avete tutti sul cda, ma nessuno è proprietario di un fondo. Anche Singer gestisce soldi non suoi per la maggior parte.


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2023)

livestrong ha scritto:


> *Io non credo ci sia ancora di mezzo Berlusconi, credo però che nel vecchio passaggio di proprietà col cinese sia abbastanza chiaro a tutti quel che sia accaduto... Mi fermo qui.*
> Elliott si è trovato secondo me un asset di valore a prezzo di saldo, diversamente non avrebbe mai accordato il prestito al "cinese"


Neanch'io personalmente lo penso.

Io personalmente ho una mia teoria al riguardo, che è quella che volessero fare fuori Fininvest per prendere il controllo del settore telecomunicazioni e media in Italia.
E la scalata di Vivendi a Mediaset era un tassello ben orchestrato da loro. Vivendi infatti è entrata in Mediaset e anche in Telecom Italia, mentre il Milan è stato fagocitato da Elliott, che aveva anch'essa quote in Telecom.

Penso che se Berlusconi abbia avuto un ruolo in questa storia sia stato quello della vittima (sì, lo so fa ridere da scrivere, ma tant'è...) di una speculazione finanziaria di portata gigantesca.

Ma sono mere congetture e sicuramente c'è molto, se non tutto, che mi manca.


----------



## danjr (7 Gennaio 2023)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Per me la situazione e chiara,fino a quando jerri non restituisce il prestito a Elliott,i veri propietari sono loro CDA compreso,Elliott si sono messi in una botte di ferro,o prendono i soldi o si tengono il Milan e qualche centinaio di Milioni già guadagnati.


Penso anche io sia principalmente così


----------



## TheKombo (8 Gennaio 2023)

.


----------



## Davidoff (8 Gennaio 2023)

Siamo usati per riciclare soldi sin dai tempi del nano, semplice.


----------



## TheKombo (8 Gennaio 2023)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Siamo usati per riciclare soldi sin dai tempi del nano, semplice.


Quindi Elliott ricicla denaro ? 
Oh signur


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Gennaio 2023)

che degrado, anche il corriere della sera oramai ridotto a scrivere articoli in salsa complottistica.


----------



## danjr (8 Gennaio 2023)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Siamo usati per riciclare soldi sin dai tempi del nano, semplice.


È una cosa che forse qualcuno poteva ipotizzare col cinese, però Elliot dai, ha una credibilità internazionale… ha investito in Tim e in tante operazioni statali italiane e estere. sicuramente ha dei rapporti con Berlusca, perché lo ha salvato quando Vivendi voleva acquisire Mediaset (attaccando i francesi in Tim), però riciclare denaro è tutta l’altra cosa, per loro sono spicci questi…


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Nuova inchiesta di Mario Gerevini del CorSera sul Milan. Ecco un'anticipazione dell'articolo completo che sarà in edicola il prossimo lunedì
> 
> Chi controlla davvero il Milan? Da quando RedBird ha rilevato per 1,2 miliardi (cifra record per il campionato italiano) l’attuale squadra campione d’Italia, sono in tanti a chiederselo. In apparenza tutta la piramide fa capo a Gerald Cardinale, ma come dimostrano alcuni documenti, nessuna persona fisica ha oltre il 10% del capitale. L’ultima mossa nella governance è assai significativa. Ivan Gazidis ha appena lasciato la poltrona operativa più importante, quella da amministratore delegato e chi l’ha sostituito? Giorgio Furlani, storico manager di Elliott, braccio destro di Gordon Singer (figlio di Paul) e anche azionista della londinese Elliott Advisors, la controparte di RedBird nella compravendita.
> 
> E per il ruolo chiave di direttore finanziario? Il più gettonato (finora senza smentite) è Stefano Cocirio, altro manager dipendente di Elliott. Tutti (Singer, Furlani e Cocirio) già nel cda Milan pre-Cardinale. E il presidente? Confermatissimo Paolo Scaroni, autorevole e stimato, ma entrato in consiglio ai tempi di mister Li proprio per rappresentare il creditore Elliott. Dunque Cardinale chiude un’operazione da 1,2 miliardi, di gran lunga la più importante nella storia di RedBird e lascia pressoché tutte le leve di comando ai venditori. Raramente, soprattutto in operazioni di questo livello, capita di vedere il compratore «commissariato» subito dopo aver sborsato centinaia di milioni. Perché? La risposta leggendo il pezzo completo su L’Economia in edicola lunedì con il Corriere della Sera.


Tutto normale al Milan, ti pisciano in faccia alla luce del sole e tutto va bene al tifoso contabile.


----------



## Dexter (8 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Nuova inchiesta di Mario Gerevini del CorSera sul Milan. Ecco un'anticipazione dell'articolo completo che sarà in edicola il prossimo lunedì
> 
> Chi controlla davvero il Milan? Da quando RedBird ha rilevato per 1,2 miliardi (cifra record per il campionato italiano) l’attuale squadra campione d’Italia, sono in tanti a chiederselo. In apparenza tutta la piramide fa capo a Gerald Cardinale, ma come dimostrano alcuni documenti, nessuna persona fisica ha oltre il 10% del capitale. L’ultima mossa nella governance è assai significativa. Ivan Gazidis ha appena lasciato la poltrona operativa più importante, quella da amministratore delegato e chi l’ha sostituito? Giorgio Furlani, storico manager di Elliott, braccio destro di Gordon Singer (figlio di Paul) e anche azionista della londinese Elliott Advisors, la controparte di RedBird nella compravendita.
> 
> E per il ruolo chiave di direttore finanziario? Il più gettonato (finora senza smentite) è Stefano Cocirio, altro manager dipendente di Elliott. Tutti (Singer, Furlani e Cocirio) già nel cda Milan pre-Cardinale. E il presidente? Confermatissimo Paolo Scaroni, autorevole e stimato, ma entrato in consiglio ai tempi di mister Li proprio per rappresentare il creditore Elliott. Dunque Cardinale chiude un’operazione da 1,2 miliardi, di gran lunga la più importante nella storia di RedBird e lascia pressoché tutte le leve di comando ai venditori. Raramente, soprattutto in operazioni di questo livello, capita di vedere il compratore «commissariato» subito dopo aver sborsato centinaia di milioni. Perché? La risposta leggendo il pezzo completo su L’Economia in edicola lunedì con il Corriere della Sera.


I massimi esperti in M&A del forum, che poi lavorano in cassa al centro commerciale, con tutto il rispetto per chi svolge tale mansione, ci assicurano che il passaggio di proprietà é limpido, e che, chi l'avrebbe mai detto, sarebbero in realtà i cattivoni cinesi dell'Inter i riciclatori seriali. Da anni (ANNI) esiste un gomblotto dietro i cambi di proprietà del Milan: in realtà é tutto in ordine. Quindi io son tranquillo, d'altronde l'articolo non parla mica di incongruenze che sarebbero tali anche per un ritardato con un briciolo di competenza in materia


----------



## Garrincha (8 Gennaio 2023)

Non ho memoria in operazioni di questa portata di un acquirente che si fa prestare i soldi dal venditore per acquistare un suo bene, anche per una questione di pararsi il culo di solito si coinvolge una figura terza, come Elliott nel caso di Li.

Poi che Elliott continui a prendere decisioni è insolito alquanto, mi hai venduto l'azienda? Ti ho pagato con i soldi del Monopoli? Finirò di pagare tra cent'anni? Sono comunque io che faccio le scelte

È come se la banca decidesse l'arredamento o di abbattere una parete dell'appartamento che ho acquistato con un mutuo presso di lei

Cosa ci guadagna Redbird in tutto questo? Che vantaggi ne trae se non ha i suoi uomini al comando, se non prende le decisioni nel bene o nel male? Se non riesci a racimolare dagli investitori la cifra necessaria ti ritiri, non chiudi l'affare solo per poter dire nominalmente sono il proprietario dell'azienda anche se non conto nulla né ci ricavo niente sulla carta

La prima impressione è che Elliott dovesse necessariamente vendere il Milan ora e a una certa cifra, non trovando acquirenti per la richiesta spropositata ha chiesto un favore a un collega di risultare come acquirente, l'importante è scrivere a bilancio e muovere liquidità.

Se Redbird farà la fine di Li e il Milan tornerà ad Elliott o passerà davvero di mano presumo dipenderà da diversi fattori ad oggi ancora neanche abbozzati


----------



## Igniorante (8 Gennaio 2023)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non vedo dove sta' il problema,alla maggior parte dei tifosi va bene cosi' e loro,i proprietari(chiunque sia)ci sguazzano.



Perdonami, ma queste sono frasi populiste che però a livello concettuale non esprimono niente.
Le alternative quali sarebbero?
Scendere in piazza coi forconi (per cosa, poi?), o magari cacci 1 miliardo di tasca tua e il Milan lo compri te?

Non c'è altro da fare, purtroppo, che esprimere la propria opinione e manifestare il proprio disgusto verso una proprietà che non tira fuori 1 euro e fa solo chiacchiere.
Non è questione di essere d'accordo o meno, ma di farselo andar bene per forza, senza tante alternative così come fu per lo smantellamento del nano e per le polpette di Galliani.


----------



## gabuz (Lunedì alle 15:58)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Ciao gab, come stai?
> 
> Dalla mia esperienza spesso mezzi come quelli che hai descritto tu, ovviamente in Italia, vengono utilizzati per vantaggi fiscali di vario tipo, non so se però sia applicabile alla situazione in corso


Grande! Tutto bene grazie. Spero anche tu! 

A volte si, viene fatto per vantaggi fiscali.
Ma io gestisco anche tante realtà di controllate dove tutto è al 100% italiano, in questo caso i motivi sono diversi da quelli fiscali.


----------

